
Instant access to your shell init files - todsacerdoti
http://emacsredux.com/blog/2020/07/16/instant-access-to-your-shell-init-files/
======
b1476
I’m all for Emacs tips and tricks, but this just seems unnecessary. Using
find-file (C-x C-f) along with tab completion to open your .bashrc or whatever
is literally several key strokes. Does anyone really edit their shell config
that often to warrant binding it to a key to shave off several milliseconds?

~~~
karlicoss
Or, alternatively, builtin recentf [0] or bookmarks [1] features

[0]
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/RecentFiles](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/RecentFiles)

[1]
[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Bo...](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Bookmarks.html)

~~~
clwk
Thank you.

------
m463
I put it on F2

    
    
      (defvar init-files-list nil)
    
      (defun my-rotate-list (l)
        "Return list L with the first element moved to the end"
        (nconc (cdr l) (list (car l))))
    
      (defun edit-init-files-el ()
        "cycle through init-files-list, visiting each file"
        (interactive)
        (find-file (car init-files-list))
        (setq init-files-list (my-rotate-list init-files-list))
        (delete-other-windows (selected-window)))
    
    
      ;; elsewhere
      (append-list 'init-files-list
                   '("~/.emacs.d/init.el"
                     "~/.bashrc"))
    
      (global-set-key [f2]      'edit-init-files-el)  ;; cycles init.el -> .bashrc -> ...
    

this is actually simplified, I append different startup files depending on the
system I'm using, and I have a keys.el file devoted specifically to my key
definitions that I put in the init-files-list

